# 2010 Honda Insight?



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone drive a new Insight or know anyone who does? Tim and I are planning to invest in a new car and this one is at the top of my list. Haven't driven it yet but I love the idea of having a hybrid and I swear by Hondas and Acuras.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't have any input but I am a Honda girl too! My next vehicle will a Honda Pilot  Just paid off my momma van so I'll be driving that for the next few years until my oldest dd starts driving <GASP>


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Don't have any input but I am a Honda girl too! My next vehicle will a Honda Pilot  Just paid off my momma van so I'll be driving that for the next few years until my oldest dd starts driving <GASP>


I have the same mama van...BOOOO! I'm so cool, I know I should be driving something else . Was going to get the Pilot, but couldn't pass up the space in the odyssey....and the automatic doors are a plus too. Especially when you have to stop the car in the middle of nowhere because the kids are fighting to put one of them out 

I don't know much about the Insight, but Honda has been our brand of choice too.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> I have the same mama van...BOOOO! I'm so cool, I know I should be driving something else . Was going to get the Pilot, but couldn't pass up the space in the odyssey....and the automatic doors are a plus too. * Especially when you have to stop the car in the middle of nowhere because the kids are fighting to put one of them out
> *
> I don't know much about the Insight, but Honda has been our brand of choice too.


OMG I am LMAO!!!! I have thought about that more than once!! I still don't let my 13 year old sit in the front seat b/c she bugs me and starts messing with my radio, my ipod, the a/c and I have nowhere to put my stuff :/ What year is your Odyssey? Mine is a 2005. It's so scratched up from the kids and I dread the day when I get a new vehicle b/c I hate when it gets all dinged up. I just made the last payment. It's SO nice not having a car note  I want a Pilot so bad but I have hauled so many things in the momma van- hard to give that up! I like spreading the kids apart too. The ONLY thing that is missing in mine is a power window like that in a limo- wouldn't that be sweet? Let the kids duke it out in the back, be as loud as they want you don't have to hear any of it. Why don't they think about that??? LOL


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, we bought it! We get it at the end of the week, so excited! I will FINALLY be mobile again


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Natalie
PS-what color did you get?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

It's black with tan/grey interior! Very happy


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay! It looks really cool!


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

I have had my Honda Pilot since Oct.2005 and LOVE IT. I had a mini mama van for a few years and found the Pilot to be the perfect replacement. I have had ZERO repairs. I have just hit 40,000 miles and just replaced the battery and 2 tires. I have driven it to NC up in the mountain unpaved roads to get to the ranch and it made it up faster then our F150. Love the sun roof, especially now with temps in the mid 70's. I was looking at the new Pilot but can't say I like the slight redesign. I get great gas milage.......20 mpg in the city. I won't be going green with that milage. Some of those new "green" little 2 seater cars are scarry. Accidents do happen and I surely wouldn't want one of my family members in one of those.


----------



## LovemyBoo (Mar 26, 2010)

hondas are a great choice. and also a great investment. i drive a nissan but my boyfriend has a honda and loves it. They are very reliable and last for years! 
Best of luck!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I just bought a Honda CR-V last saturday. Love it so far. Its a small SUV and I needed the extra room.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I had a Honda CRV for a few years and I liked it as well but it was a magnet for accidents (my car was even hit in the parking lot at lowes!)


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats Natalie! It looks beautiful, I can't wait to hear more about it!

I drove an Accord for years and loved it. It was a terrific car. 

Beverly


----------

